# Lettre de la part de la pmi



## Nanouhas (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
J’ai déjà posté quelques messages concernant mon problème. Un petit rappel pour comprendre la suite 😃
J’ai demandé une4 eme place pour mon agrément, la puer est venue et m’a proposé d’accueillir en surnombre en respectant qq condition. 
elle m’appelle par la suite pour m’annoncer que la demande a été refusé parce qu’elle juge que je suis « mal organisée ».
Là je reçois un courrier qui dans l’objet est rappel de consignes.
Et en aucun moment le refus de la demande n’est mentionné.
Donc j’ai envie de réponde par courrier sur les points sur quoi elle me juge et qui sont à mon avis, dépendent de l’organisation de chacun.


----------



## Griselda (22 Décembre 2022)

Je crains surtout que si on te dit que tu ne peux pas avoir une 4eme place, par manque d'organisation, ça me semble assez claire, ça n'est pas possible non plus "en surnombre".
Si tu n'as pas un courrier qui dit clairement que tu peux en avoir un 4eme c'est que tu ne l'as pas.
Si tu insistes en prenant quand même ce 4eme tu risque tout simplement de perdre ton Agrément en entier.

Fais appel en démontrant que tu as résolu les problèmes d'organisation, obtient gain de cause et sinon reste à 3... ceci etant dit jusqu'à il y a quelques années 3 était le maxi admis, la 4eme place n'est apparue que pour insiter les AMs à accepter les contrats à temps partiel et pallier aux problèmes de chevauchement. Aujourd'hui on l'oublie mais nos salaires devraient être negociés pour 3 temps pleins, pas 4 bidouillages...


----------



## Tiphain (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Tu peux reprendre point par point les allégations de la puer et y répondre en oubliant pas d'envoyer directement le courrier au Président du Conseil Départemental

La ou j'habitais avant dans la Marne pour ne pas la citer, lors du passage de 3 à 4 places, dans le village nous étions à l'époque 11 ou 12 ass mat, je ne sais plus et la puer de l'époque est passée chez chacune de nous pour nous dire que désormais et sur demande, nous pouvions demander cette 4ème place, nous l'avons toute fait. 
Nous ne l'avons pas tous utilisés tout de suite pour un certain nombre d'entre nous. Je suis restée pendant 1 an volontairement à 2 places utilisées sur 4 parce que j'avais un accueilli avec une pathologie qu'il fallait que j'apprenne à gérer et je considérais qu'il me fallait du temps pour ne pas me mettre en difficultés

Et je me souviens parfaitement des propos tenus à l'époque par la cadre de santé qui expliquait qu'il fallait que les puers fassent attention à bien mettre des restrictions d'âge ou autres pour éviter que les ass mats se retrouvent avec 3 bébés voir 4

Et je me souviens récemment avoir discuté avec la cadre de santé de mon nouveau département qui me disait qu'il cherchait des solutions pour empêcher systèmatiquement les ass mat d'avoir 4 places sans restriction d'âge en motivant désormais leur refus pour des soucis d'escalier ou d'ascenseur ou autres.

Pourquoi ce besoin de ne pas attribuer 4 places sans restriction d'âge tout simplement pour empêcher les ass mat de se retrouver en difficultés. Vous me direz, oui mais nous sommes des adultes responsables, ben malheureusement y a des soucis avec cette loi qui a fait sauter les restrictions d'âge, parce qu'un certain nombre d'ass mat se retrouvent en difficultés avec trop de bébés non marcheurs par exemple.

Donc les restrictions des puers ne sont pas toujours mauvaises


----------



## assmatzam (23 Décembre 2022)

Je suis personnellement contre cette levée de restriction d'âge surtout lorsque l'am dispose de 4 places 

J'ai un agrément pour 4
J'ai reçu un courrier il y a quelques mois m'informant de cette levée de restriction sur mon agrément sans l'avoir demandé 

Je les, ai appelé 
Sa réponse m'a fait froid dans le dos 

Oui nous, savons que nous allons devoir être très vigilantes et renforcer nos contrôles pour nous assurez que les enfants ne seront pas mis en danger par ce nouveau décret 

Mais on sait sur qui renforcer nos contrôles inopinés
C'est malheureux d'entendre ça


----------



## Nanouhas (23 Décembre 2022)

😌, cela ne m’étonne pas du tt assmatzam, j’ai une collègue qui a aussi 4 places, et elle lui a proposé dans un compte rendu, qu’elle pouvait garder 3 bébés,  qu’elle pouvait mettre 2 dans la poussette, le 3 eme dans un porte bébé et un 4eme qui marche. 
Merci griselda et tiphain pour vos messages.. je sais que la puer ne me connaît pas très bien, surtout que c’est une nouvelle qui remplace celle qui est partie à la retraite. Mais je ne digère pas comment elle peut juger mon organisation alors qu’elle n’est restée que 2h. Je ne dis pas qu’elle doit rester un peu plus😃..Non, mais comme j’ai dis auparavant, dans son courrier y aucune réponse à ma demande qui est à la base demander une 4eme place.
Sinon pour les restrictions, je pense qu’on est majeurs et vaccinés, et que chacune de nous doit choisir ses contrats selon sa capacité à gérer et qu’on doit se mettre en difficultés.


----------



## RBK81 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, alors oui nous sommes majeurs, vaccinées et Responsable..... Malgré cela je vois par chez-moi certaines AM en dehors des clous, voir très en dessus des possibilités.... Alors pour moi avoir enlevé les restrictions d'âge c'est un non-sens car de la part de ces AM qui se croient au dessus de Tout ça va être pire et ça fait vraiment peur 🤬. Malheureusement les AM ne sont pas toutes droites dans leurs bottes, et cela ne va faire que empirer la mauvaise image qui nous colle à la peau 😓.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

La levé de restriction d âge n a pas que du mauvais .

Jusqu'à septembre j avais un agrément pour 4 avec des limites d âges , ben je peu vous dire que c est galère quand vous avez une place de dispo et qu il faut jongler avec les âges 
Depuis septembre ma restrictions d âges a été levé et j en suis bien soulagée.
Je reconnais que pour certaines AM c est porte ouverte au abus comme par exemple de prendre 4 bébés . Mais nous sommes pas toutes comme cela 

Ma 4 ieme place  et libre depuis septembre et pour le moment par choix je n' ai pas repris de nouveau contrat , car j estime que je ne suis pas un robot et le changement de couche a la chaîne je trouve pas cela top , je préfère la qualité a la quantité 😀


----------



## Griselda (23 Décembre 2022)

Je crains que la plus merveilleuse et raisonnable des AMs pourra tomber dans le piège du "toujours plus", en particulier si elle n'en n'a pas eut l’expérience encore car tant que tu n'as pas essayé tu ne peux être certain de savoir si ça coince ou pas. 
Or au moment où ça coince ce sont bien les petits qui en sont les premières victimes. 
En prime sommes nous alors si capables d'admettre que nous n'y arrivons pas autant que nous devrions??? 
Bref je pense que ce n'est en effet pas du tout facile pour la PMI de déterminer si une personne saura par elle même ne pas se mettre en difficulté avec par exemple un PE qui insiste pour nous demander d'en faire plus qu'initialement ou même, tiens, la PMI elle même qui est prête à te proposer une dérogation pour aller jusqu'à 5 (5!) pour que tu accepte de prendre des jumelles à temps partiel, employée par le CD pour du soutient pédagogique: c'est hyper valorisant, difficile de refuser car crainte aussi de comment prendra la PMI ce refus... 
Tout ça pour dire que nous avons toujours l'idée que notre demande est raisonnable (sinon on ne l'envisagerait pas) mais est ce toujours le cas? De plus la PMI qui donne un avis favorable pour une 4eme place ne pourra que très difficilement faire machine arrière ensuite alors oui c'était courru d'avance, je l'ai dit il y a plus de 6 mois que les PMI allaient obligatoirement être beaucoup plus frileuses à accorder la 4eme place avec la levée de la restriction d'âge, et c'est assez logique. 
N'oublions pas non plus que les restrictions d'âge ne sont apparues qu'avec la 4eme place. 
Pourtant une AM qui prendrait 3 bébés qui ne marchent pas peut la mettre plus difficulté que si elle en a 2 qui marchent + 2 qui ne marchent pas. 
Par contre si ton projet est 3 qui ne marchent pas + 1 qui marche, là, je crains qu'il soit bien difficile de convaincre que ça ne soit pas trop...
Encore une fois, fais un courrier, reprends point par point ce qu'on te demande pour démontrer que tu sais ce que tu fais et demander confirmation écrite concernant la 4eme place.
Bon courage.


----------



## assmatzam (23 Décembre 2022)

Oui nous ne sommes pas toutes comme ça fort heureusement 

Mais même si il n'y a qu'un très faible pourcentage d'am qui ne sont pas capables de s'auto évaluer sur leur capacité cela peut conduire à des situations difficiles et dramatique

Et surtout nuire aux professionnalisme des autres


----------



## RBK81 (23 Décembre 2022)

Et oui nous ne sommes pas toutes "raisonnables" malheureusement. J'ai fait ma demande de 4eme place au printemps en expliquant que je ne voulais pas plus de 2 bébés non marcheurs, la PMI me l'a accordé avec restrictions d'âge (2 de plus de 18 mois) aucun soucis pour moi, je trouve cela totalement normal 🤗


----------



## Nanouhas (23 Décembre 2022)

Et qu’est ce que vous pensez du fait qu’elle  ne m’a pas répondu du refus par écrit.. car la lettre que j’ai reçu c’est juste un rappel de consigne et non un refus pour demande de 4 eme place.. je pense qu’il y a toujours une durée limite sinon c’est accordée d’office


----------



## Griselda (23 Décembre 2022)

Je ne pense pas que tu puisses jouer sur "c'est accordé d'office" car ton Agrément valable aujourd'hui dit "3 places", pas 4, tu serais donc dans l’illégalité tant que tu n'as pas en main un Agrément indiquant 4 places. Certes elle n'a pas de preuve écrite qu'elle t'a répondu "defavorable" mais tu n'as pas de preuve écrite non plus qu'elle te l'a accordé et surtout, tu sais et elle sait aussi qu'elle t'a répondu par téléphone. Le faire par defaut avant d'avoir un écrit clair serait jouer avec le feu, tu risquerais ton Agrément entier.

Redige un courrier pour défendre ton cas en démontrant que tu es organisée et raisonnable et en demandant une réponse écrite concernant ta demande de 4eme place. Ce courrier pourrait être envoyé en copie à ton CD qui lui aussi pourrait te répondre pour cette 4eme place puisque c'est bien lui qui délivre ou pas les Agréments.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Décembre 2022)

Ben oui l'appât du gain il y a celles qui feront correctement leur travail avec une bonne organisation et les autres qui prennent 4 places et sont "perdues" tout cela pour remplir leur agrément ... cette restriction est bien si on est responsable mais encore faut-il qu'on le soit toutes ... y a qu'à lire certains post ici pour demander conseil parce qu'elles ne savent pas comment gérer ???


----------



## zelande (23 Décembre 2022)

Personnellement, j'ai eu 3 bébés non marcheurs en même temps et ça a été la période la plus enrichissante de ma carrière. Certes, c'est du boulot et ça demande une organisation en béton. c'est vrai aussi que je suis en grande maison, avec jardin, que les horaires étaient classiques
 ( 8h30/18h ) au max, 2 sans les vacances scolaires, le 3ème sur 42 semaines d'accueil et sans le mercredi.
Mais franchement, après quelques mois bien chargés, quel bonheur de les voir évoluer en même temps, avoir le même rythme, les mêmes centre d'intérêt


----------



## incognito (23 Décembre 2022)

elle a trois mois pour répondre, si cela n'est pas fait c'est que c'est accordé


----------



## isab (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Chez nous dans le Puy-de-Dôme, les puers refusent la levée des restrictions d'âges, une collègue qui demandait une modification de son agrément (accueil d'1 enfant de 30 mois au lieu d'1 périscolaire) s'est vu refusée sa demande, renouvellement l'an dernier tout était ok et là rien n'allait. Chercher l'erreur. Et on ne demande pas la suppression mais seulement une modification.


----------



## NounouAngel (25 Décembre 2022)

Je suis aussi dans le puy de dôme et j’ai des collègues qui ont demandé la levée des restrictions d’âge et ça a été accordé après visite de la puéricultrice. Si votre collège s’est vu refusez sa demande de modification c’est que la puéricultrice a jugé que ce n’était pas ok.


----------



## MeliMelo (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Nahounas. Il y a quoi d'écrit dans ce courrier ? Pourquoi vous ne contactez pas votre PMI pour en savoir un peu plus ? Peut-être que vous allez recevoir le courrier de refus un peu plus tard car la commission n'est pas encore passée ?


----------

